# Problem With Piranhas Attacking Each Other



## MPG

I a am just learning about them, went out and bought them on impulse, didn't do any research and I am trying to learn now.

I first bought 3x rbs and 1 of them ended up with a fatal bite wound and died. I took it out, and replace it with 2x more rbs, bringing my total to 5. They were all young and they are all relatively the same size (give or take 2 tenths of an inch).

Today, I wake up to see one of my piranhas completely skeletized. No joke, nothing left buts its head. I don't know what I am doing wrong, they aren't even 2 inches yet. The tank is only a 20 gallon atm so could it be the tank size making them more aggressive? Also, I noticed they weren't really bothering with the Krill I have been feeding them the past 3-4 days. Did they just get sick of krill + pellets and eat the other piranha out of starvation? Is the tank too small and they are getting over aggressive? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

MPG said:


> I first bought 3x rbs and 1 of them ended up with a fatal bite wound and died. I took it out, and replace it with 2x more rbs, bringing my total to 5. They were all young and they are all relatively the same size (give or take 2 tenths of an inch).
> 
> Today, I wake up to see one of my piranhas completely skeletized. No joke, nothing left buts its head. I don't know what I am doing wrong, they aren't even 2 inches yet. The tank is only a 20 gallon*problem number 1* atm so could it be the tank size making them more aggressive? Also, I noticed they weren't really bothering with the Krill I have been feeding them the past 3-4 days.*feed shrimp, talapia... blood worms too if they will take it.* Did they just get sick of krill + pellets and eat the other piranha out of starvation?*ill explain this below* Is the tank too small and they are getting over aggressive? What am I doing wrong?


First problem is the tank isn't that big so there is less territory to distribute. When adding p's to a tank they are usually the most territorial in the first week and deaths arn't uncommon. In this week they establish territories and dominance that can last a while. Its a similar effect when you introduce new p's to a tank. Old p's have there territory and i doubt they would gladly share it with the newly added p's. So this leads to the new fish being killed or the old fish getting killed and the new fish taking its territory. It doesn't always lead to death, but its not uncommon. For future when adding new fish (p's) rearrange the tank so that territories can be reestablished and the new fish have equal chances at getting some. They arn't eating each other out of hunger, but rather its their way of territorial disputes. Humans punch and kick , piranhas bite. i wouldn't be feeding them dried krill either if thats what it is.

So in conclusion, you didn't do anything majority wrong. At this size its not uncommon for fish to be picked off. Your mistake was adding more which caused more territorial disputes. Thats my opinion, but i've lost adult p's years after being together. P's arn't always predictable and there isnt always something you can do to see or prevent it from happening.


----------



## MPG

sean-820 said:


> I first bought 3x rbs and 1 of them ended up with a fatal bite wound and died. I took it out, and replace it with 2x more rbs, bringing my total to 5. They were all young and they are all relatively the same size (give or take 2 tenths of an inch).
> 
> Today, I wake up to see one of my piranhas completely skeletized. No joke, nothing left buts its head. I don't know what I am doing wrong, they aren't even 2 inches yet. The tank is only a 20 gallon*problem number 1* atm so could it be the tank size making them more aggressive? Also, I noticed they weren't really bothering with the Krill I have been feeding them the past 3-4 days.*feed shrimp, talapia... blood worms too if they will take it.* Did they just get sick of krill + pellets and eat the other piranha out of starvation?*ill explain this below* Is the tank too small and they are getting over aggressive? What am I doing wrong?


First problem is the tank isn't that big so there is less territory to distribute. When adding p's to a tank they are usually the most territorial in the first week and deaths arn't uncommon. In this week they establish territories and dominance that can last a while. Its a similar effect when you introduce new p's to a tank. Old p's have there territory and i doubt they would gladly share it with the newly added p's. So this leads to the new fish being killed or the old fish getting killed and the new fish taking its territory. It doesn't always lead to death, but its not uncommon. For future when adding new fish (p's) rearrange the tank so that territories can be reestablished and the new fish have equal chances at getting some. They arn't eating each other out of hunger, but rather its their way of territorial disputes. Humans punch and kick , piranhas bite. i wouldn't be feeding them dried krill either if thats what it is.

So in conclusion, you didn't do anything majority wrong. At this size its not uncommon for fish to be picked off. Your mistake was adding more which caused more territorial disputes. Thats my opinion, but i've lost adult p's years after being together. P's arn't always predictable and there isnt always something you can do to see or prevent it from happening.
[/quote]

Thanks for the response.

Well I am looking at getting a 60-75g, you think if I let it cycle then go to add them, I could add the last few I plan to add at the same time and have no territory problems?

and yeah I feed them the frozen vacuum packed krill (what the salesman told me to do). So I will pickup more food when I go back to my fish place.


----------



## gtc

It would 'nt hurt if you feed them first too before adding the new ones in the tank and try to add more hidding places for them and see what happens.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

MPG said:


> Well I am looking at getting a 60-75g, you think if I let it cycle then go to add them, I could add the last few I plan to add at the same time and have no territory problems?* It will have a better chance of working. There stil lare no guarantees, but the best you can do is keep an eye on them and get new ones that are the same size. I would go for a tank with a 48x18" footprint or larger*
> 
> and yeah I feed them the frozen vacuum packed krill (what the salesman told me to do). So I will pickup more food when I go back to my fish place.*You dont need to get their food from lfs. Go to a grocery store and buy a 5$ bag of shrimp.*


----------



## Us And Them

Shame you have lost 2 already. I had 6 1.5" reds in my 50 Gallon. I couldn't bare to watch it for longer than 2 days. the aggression and territorial disputes became far to frequent because of the constant over lapping of territory.

At that size try feeding them Hikari Cichlid Bio Gold floating pellets. I have had great success with this brand and my piranha have taken to them remarkably. when my Reds are hungry , they circle the top looking for pellets .

good luck and if you can get a big tank as soon as possible it would be best , as you now you know first hand the losses which may occur.


----------



## Puddjuice

First off, Welcome to P-fury! You came to the right place. I would recommend getting a 75 gallon. I had 6 x 3-4" Red Bellies in a 55 gallon for the matter of a few weeks and their was the occasional nip or chasing others across the tank. I upgraded to a 75 gallon and they couldn't be happier. Note the 75 gallon won't house these guys for life, eventually I will need to downsize my shoal 1 by 1 until I have 4 left I like, maybe only 3 depending when the aggression ceases/lessens. Somewhere in the realm of 5-7 inches depending or when the aggression starts to set in. You will find that baby red bellies are usually cannibals at a young age. They slowly grow out of it a little but the cannibal factor is always in there, remember they are a predatory fish. Good luck and don't hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## Carnofish

:nod: quote sean, perfect explanation


----------



## Platinum Bread Man

I started out with 10 <1" fr. And lost one to a rock crushing it and another to cannibalism. They are in a 55g (8rb) planted and seem to be happy.

Definitely upgrade tank out of need although it will come out of want as well. Ask around and you will realize most of us have multiple tanks.

Feed twice daily in smaller amounts(no food should be left over) and watch he water temp as sometimes this is an aggression factor.

Everything has pretty much been covered previous to my response.


----------



## hugoale1

try with low temp, around 26 - 27°, it keep your fish in calm, and put in another little fish like guppies (previous quarantine)


----------

